# T-Touch II Battery replacement cost



## cbiscuit (Dec 22, 2011)

I bought a T-Touch II last October. The LCD portion is saying "batt" so I assume the battery is running low (I haven't looked in the manual yet). I stopped by a local AD (I think) and they quoted me $48 dollars a for a battery replacement. Is this a good/fair price? 

Thanks.


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds a bit steep but depends what they're doing for that price, i.e. whether it includes checking seals and guaranteeing the water-resistance I guess.

How much should replacing a watch battery cost?


----------



## Woaloo (Jan 3, 2008)

You can save money by doing it yourself. I do it with my T-Touch II and, no problem.

Here is the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/how-change-tissot-touch-expert-battery-pics-726957.html

Hope it helps you.


----------



## cbiscuit (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine is still under warranty, so I don't want to void that yet.....



Woaloo said:


> You can save money by doing it yourself. I do it with my T-Touch II and, no problem.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello
If you have warranty then you should go to Swatch Group and they will do it for you for free. You do not to wast a dime on that battery.


----------



## cbiscuit (Dec 22, 2011)

Whoa! For real? How do I do that?



silverghost1907 said:


> Hello
> If you have warranty then you should go to Swatch Group and they will do it for you for free. You do not to wast a dime on that battery.


----------



## cbiscuit (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone know how to do this?



cbiscuit said:


> Whoa! For real? How do I do that?


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello 
depending on where you are located find the swatch group in your country or city go to them and they will change it right there for you.
I live in Toronto Canada, so this is where I did it.


----------

